# Versus... Lizardmen



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,


Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Lizardmen (suggested by Dafistofmork and Pertoleum). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Lizardmen, how do you combat these coldblooded irritants? You can bet your life you will face devastating magic, powerful combat units with monstrous special and rare choices for extra fun, all topped off with Special Characters by the bucket load.

How do you plan when facing Lizardmen?


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

My best tactic is to Use my Units to their strengths, Skinks can easily be swayed to run when faced even with Zombies, if not, I can send my own skirmishers after them (fel bats, though I dislike using them in groups smaller than 10) Saurus on the other hand are an issue, with sheilds, and scaly skin saves it annoys me greatly when some Saurus engage my skeletons or black knights in battle, ofter causing noticable gaps in my ranks, I usually engage saurus with Grave guard and black knights anyway, usually led by a wight king (black axe of krell does WONDERS) many are afraid to allow my wights to get in close combat with their Kroxigors Saurus and temple guard due to their Wight blades, I can easily put their fears to rest by equipped a unit with great weapons or something to give them a seemingly large disadvantage, for example, letting my wights come into charging distance of Saurus so they charge first (Heavy armour + sheilds doesn't let me take too many casualties), My last match against lizardmen wasn't too good, as I still have no solid tactics vs a stegadon with a bolt thrower or engine of the gods, except to pummel the hell out of it with 12 or so magic missiles.

Slann mage-priests DO MY HEAD IN! >.< (although I always hope they roll two double 1's whilst spellcasting to send them to the abyss via miscasts), I usually use dispel dice against these as a top priority, whilst allowing my blood knights to charge it with the support of a necromancer or vampire hero.

so to sum up

Skinks - fear
Saurus - wights/skeleton flanks
Kroxigors - risky move, but I use my Wights or black coach
Temple guards, with Slann priest - Blood knights + vampire + A TON OF MAGICS!

anything else can easily be resolved by a black coach or a huge amount of wounds via Winds of Undeath spell ^^, most armies are more than a match for me though X(


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Some Chaos Knights of Khorne can do wonderful. Sauruses just get trampled and Kroxigors don't survive long as wel. Knights having 2 more inch charge distance can make a huge difference. Stegadons don't seem to last long against (hell)canonfire. Never encountered Slann in Templeguard (yet) But I think chaos Knights are still up for the job. Oh, and I use Marauder Horsemen with MoN to hunt skink units down.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Lizardmen are definitely tough nut to crack Ld-wise, simply for their Clood-Blooded rule. With the new codex, Sarus are much more potent in close combat, so I usually try to whittle them down with RBT fire or Archers. If the Lizards have a wizard of some sort, I bring two; you really don't want a Slann getting a spell off at all.

In melee I tend to do pretty well, a large factor being my universal ASF that I'm paying too much for. Plus, the Lizards have a universally low WS. For those without ASF, use numbers. Swamp those Sarus with more models than they can handle, which is a lot, because they each have at least 2 attacks.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i am tempted to give my standard answer of "organ guns" except that my organ gun managed to kill an almighty 2 swarm bases before it got charged. and my bolt thrower missed the blowpipe steggy (in 1500pts!). and my cannon undershot by an inch.
i think dwarfs are geting left behind a little bit, as they can not stand up to that.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't see them often as yet, though the new book may well change that. I would tend to focus ranged weapons and magic missiles on the most threatening units whether that is the TG or big blocks of Saurus. Take multiple DS and a couple of casters to make a dent in their magic phase to try and keep the frog from causing havoc; then as normal with powerful combat opponents, take a joined up approach to melee. Fight each block with more than one unit to make the most of Combat Resolution.

Having said that, sometimes it is easier said than done!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> i think *dwarfs are geting left behind a little bit*, as they can not stand up to that.


Oh no no no no no! Dwarves are a very powerful army, and can easily take other power-gaming armies in a fight. The answer to your problems: more handguns. Dwarves are not a mobile army, so you may as well take advantage of the fact that you aren't moving.:good:


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> Oh no no no no no! Dwarves are a very powerful army, and can easily take other power-gaming armies in a fight. The answer to your problems: more handguns. Dwarves are not a mobile army, so you may as well take advantage of the fact that you aren't moving.:good:


My response after beating a Dwarf player recently...can you make that more shooty? I think that's how Dwarfs need to play ATM.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I see I haven't posted anything here about my all monster Chaos versus the scalies yet.
A quick summary:
-No armour is a surprize for a Lore of Metal Slann.
-If the Slann doesn't have anything too see, it can't cast anything.
-Trolls are cheap for what they can do, mostly surviving loads of punishment (like a EotG in the front and a unit Saurus in the side, still slaying the EotG Priest.)
-Dragon Ogres a a miracle. They Slay masses.
-Giants eat Stegadon, and they like it very much (especially when aided by Dragon Ogres.)
-Don't try to engage the Temple Guard with 1 unit of Dragon Ogres. They're good. Not thát good.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've only played them once and it was horendous- while I could cope with the razordon and saurons I just didnt have the shooting to take down the skinks (and charging would have left me open to slann counter charges... 70 skinks in 1500pts when my shooting is either S2 8"range gnoblars or leadbelchers who blow themselves up is not an easy thing to deal with.
I did get some fun pursuit charges into some other units though- I just used his skinks as launching pads to get my units into the nastier stuff behind (funniest was killing the razordon and not letting ti stand and shoot as I was pursuing skinks when I hit it).


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

2 Important tactics I've learned are how to deal with skinks, and how to deal with saurs. In my opinion these are the 2 most effective parts of the lizardmen army, bar magic of course but so many armies have crazy magic there's little to say that hasn't been posted 2x on every forum.
That said to deal with skinks you're either going to have to throw magic at them (2D6 S4 magic missile will usually take down a unit, or something aoe), or you'll be charging them in which case they'll flee and you'll be looking down the barrel of something nasty. The first option is my favorite since the enemy usually won't waste dispel dice saving skinks but for many armies you just can't afford to walk into the lizardman's classic trap. The only other effective way I've found is to charge with a unit you either won't cry over loosing or that's big enough to hold off whats coming as you follow closely with some knights or elites of some sort, doing this gives you the option of using their own tactics against them or trying for a flanking attack.
As far as saurs go they're nasty enough that any war machines or shooting should be directed at them and take them down before they get to you, if they get close get anything that relies on armor saves out of there.


----------

